# Help with RO System (Water Factory Systems SQC 4)



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Anyone have experience with this system?

Here is my situation: I have a tank hooked to the "tank" fitting. However, there is a tee before it. One comes from the "Tank" fitting on the RO Filter, the other heads to the Ice Maker and the third goes to the actual Tank. 

My problem is that I get less than a 1/2 gallon of water from the RO Tap before it runs out. Then I have to wait hours for it to fill up again. This does not seem right. 

What is the purpose of the tank? Is the ice maker supposed to be hooked to the same line as the faucet? Is the tank a Storage tank that is supposed to feed both the faucet and the ice maker? 

Thanks!


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

RO systems take a long time to process water, which is why most people use filters as opposed to reverse osmosis.


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Yes I know, but I have a 2-3 gallon tank. I just think it is hooked up wrong. 

UPDATE: I found water inside the tank. Its a pressure tank with a rubber bladder. Bladder has a hole in it. I think this is my biggest problem, but I still think the person who put this in originally had it set up wrong. I don't think the Pressure tank should have been tee'ed off to run the ice maker. I am thinking the ice maker should be tee'ed off the faucet line.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

LNG24 said:


> Yes I know, but I have a 2-3 gallon tank. I just think it is hooked up wrong.
> 
> UPDATE: I found water inside the tank. Its a pressure tank with a rubber bladder. Bladder has a hole in it. I think this is my biggest problem, but I still think the person who put this in originally had it set up wrong. I don't think the Pressure tank should have been tee'ed off to run the ice maker. I am thinking the ice maker should be tee'ed off the faucet line.


RO water has a tendency to make weird flavored ice cubes because the water will pick up trace elements of the ice cube tray, pure water is fairly aggressive.


----------



## Paul Joseph (Nov 11, 2007)

The line to the pressure tank should be t'd to the icemaker. In my home it is also connected to a 40 gallon storage tank for my saltwater tank as welll as the filter line on the sink and the tank itself to keep the level constant.
Paul Joseph
www,PrecisionPlusHomeImprovements.com


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

I got to speak to the mfg today. There should not be anything tee'ed off the pressure tank as that bypasses the charcoal filter cartridge. I ordered a new bladder and have re plumbed everything the correct way (whew, that was hard Gotta love push on connections. Won't know how well it works till I get the bladder.

Any good tips on charging the pressure tank. 7psi is my max. How may psi out of one stroke on a bicycle pump :laughing:


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

You need to get a low pressure gauge, something like they use for ATV tires.

Or even better, put a tee at the air valve fitting on the tank. And then get a low pressure dial gauge on one side of the tee, and put in a schrader valve on the other end to put in or release the air. This way you can check it from time to time to see if the air pressure is still OK. Also you have to check the air pressure when the tank is empty.


----------

